# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.19 has been released

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.19: 
- World first: Added full X9 (X9u) support (Unlock/IMEI repair/bootloader lock/unlock, etc)
- World first: Permanently Disable handset activation for Sprint A9, Sprint M9, Sprint Desire 626(s)
- NEW Exclusive flash files for X9 to convert Chinese (no play market) to European version (with Playmarket installed)
- Improved Sprint unlock algo
- A9 Sprint auto unlock in Special unlock mode
- Improved hboot pre-update detection and auto resume flashing
- Added option to auto restart phone once flashing is done
- Added new hints for flashing errors
- Improvements for Japanese models (including M7_WLJ)
- Minor improvements and fixes 
Please make sure to download latest drivers from our support page: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Previous releases: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## raedr

شكرا وسلمت يداك

----------

